# Step in harness...



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been Googling trying to find a harness that doesn't cause matting..I came upon some posts on SM and YT that ChattiesMom makes step in harnesses using silk. After looking at the pictures of the product, it's basically the exact type of step in harness I use for Cloud, but his is nylon...I was wondering, are mats caused by the 'type of harness' or due to the material used? Just wondering if to keep his harness or to upgrade to the silk type. Thanks in advance for your answers. :flowers:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique makes step-in harnesses that are lined with satin to prevent matting. I like them a lot.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

A good question, but maybe matting is not caused by the type of harness material at all.
We have a nylon step in for Rocco, purchased at Pet Smart. He gets walks every day and never mats. I think it may just be the type of fur he has. He rarely even gets snarls. I do brush him daily.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the nylon step in harness and leash combined. Both girls will mat under their little "arms". The silk sounds like a great idea. I use collars strictly as "bling" and I found that the ribbon collars (some are satin)are better for Maltese so why not the harness as well?! I would be interested to know how you like it.

April


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the Buddy Belt on Max, I LOVE it no mats and such wonderful leather. After all the harness I tried I really think this is the best. He wore it first day for a long day of actives, no fussing or mats. A plus in my eyes. here is the website buddy-belt.com


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you seen the "buddy belt"? I have one for Lilly and I like it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im looking but i dont find it  can u post the pic ..? thanks 


Punky said:


> I use the Buddy Belt on Max, I LOVE it no mats and such wonderful leather. After all the harness I tried I really think this is the best. He wore it first day for a long day of actives, no fussing or mats. A plus in my eyes. here is the website buddy-belt.com


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique makes step-in harnesses that are lined with satin to prevent matting. I like them a lot.


 I agree 100% no matting and excellent service.:chili::chili:


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry did not see this, Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.) also if you do look for a retailer near you most likely can find one


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique makes step-in harnesses that are lined with satin to prevent matting. I like them a lot.


Agreed! I have one from Angelyn too with satin lining and I love it.


----------

